# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Toko penjual Terpal untuk VAT

## Glenardo

Dear all

Postingan ini saya muat karena ada seorang rekan bertanya, namun tak puas pada jawaban saya...

Untuk membuat sebuah VAT, kita tentunya butuh terpal..

Terpal banyak macam dan quality nya.. Mohon informasi jika rekan rekan ada yang tahu terpal lebih bagus dari merk Samsung warna biru.. Kalo bisa sekalian alamat dan nama toko nya...

Thanks before

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

